# Superworms



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm currently feeding my hedgehogs 3 waxworms and 6 mealworms per night trying to put weight back on them which they lost from being sick. Chloe loves waxworms but Puff doesn't like the texture so I was thinking of feeding her some superworms instead since I know they are slightly more fatty than mealworms because of their larger size.

I just wanted to clarify, cause I think I got superworms and giant mealworms mixed up. Superworms are just a large species right? They don't have any growth hormones or anything like that? It's giant mealworms that have the growth hormones right?

Besides chopping their heads off, do the superworm bodies need to be chopped into pieces as well? They seeem quite large so I wasn't sure if they were too big for hedgehogs to eat easily.

And finally, I know the limit for feeding mealies to skinnier hedgheogs is around 10 mealies per night, but what's the limit on superworms? 

Also, am I currently feeding too much with the 3 waxworms and 6 mealies per night? (They still aren't gaining weight, Chloe is losing and Puff is barely maintaining).


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im not sure what the superworm limit would be but it sounds like the 3 wax worms and 6 mealies are an ok amount  My boy loves his mealies and he gets anywhere from 5-10 in a night and seems to enjoy them and I have noticed is more active on nights he gets extra. Since it sounds like your hedgies are on the smaller size and have no weight issues I think what you are giving them sounds great


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The amount you're feeding right now is fine, it's not too much.

Yes, the superworms are a naturally bigger species. They usually have darker stripes on their body segments. The giant mealworms stay golden yellow like regular mealies but just get bigger. You'll want the superworms.

You just have to cut off the head, make sure it isn't still moving and feed the two pieces. The body doesn't need cut, unless your little guys are so spoiled as to want you to make everything bite sized for them. :lol:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys  

Haha LizardGirl my hedgies are pretty spoiled but if I don't have to go chopping bugs up I won't. For some reason I forgot you could still feed the head after you chopped it off, I suppose the teeth can't bite if the superworm is dead :lol: . I'm assumng that's what you mean by the 2 pieces (the head and the body).


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, yes, head and body. You can also freeze them (at least 30 minutes, to make sure they are dead) thaw them, and feed immediately after. Of course, that is if they will eat dead ones. Good for you though if you don't mind cutting them!


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

SnufflePuff said:


> And finally, I know the limit for feeding mealies to skinnier hedgheogs is around 10 mealies per night, but what's the limit on superworms?


I didn't know there was a 10 mealies per night limit!!
My vet actually gets upset at me when I tell him I feed Pineapple kibbles. He's adamant about feeding hedgies only insects like mealworms and crickets and says that hedgies not getting enough insects is one of the major causes of oral cancer in hedgies. 
But then everyone here seems to say that a kibble-based diet is better with mealies only as treats. I'm trying to compromise and give her half and half.. About 20 mealies and 20~30 kibbles a day. Would that be way too much? She always asks for more though lol She follows my hand around and bugs me till I give her what she wants  
She's not fat though.. not yet at least.. she's about 220~250grams.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think limiting cat food is good for hedgies. In the wild, while they couldn't thrive on a diet they'd find there with the way they're kept in captivity, they don't just eat bugs. Their previous classification as insectivores doesn't mean they exclusively eat insects- they are scavengers and will eat meat, eggs, vegetation, etc. Insects only will not provide all the nutrition a hedgie needs.

That being said, insects are healthy variation and I do think they should be fed if possible. kurai, it looks like you have a good balance of food and insects- though instead of counting out only a certain amount of kibble I'd give her the same # of bugs and just unlimited kibble. She'll eat as much as she needs.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Agreed with LG.

If you're feeding her that many bugs anyways she will definitely eat the bugs first and then fill up on bugs and then she'll only eat however many kibbles she needs afterwards to be full.

Does she eat all of the 20-30 kibbles you feed? A general rule is that as long as there is food left over in the morning, then your hedgehog is getting what they think to be enough. If the dish is empty, you need to add more.


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess she's a BIG eater since yes she does finish off all the kibbles. Bacon used to eat only about 15~20 kibbles a day and a little bit of eggs as a treat. Pineapple eats everything I give her and finishes off the kibbles right away as soon as I give them to her so I thought her eating 20 worms and 20 kibbles in one seating was a lot. She's eaten 15 worms and about 25 kibbles for dinner already but i'll count out a handful and leave them in her cage and see if she feels like she needs more. We'll see what a little piggy she is !:lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think too that awhile back they took away Insectivora as a classification since it was so general and put all the animals within it into new ones. I think the kibble is important since not a lot is known about what their diets need on a micro lvl and over the years seems to have worked for hedgehogs. But I definately am looking into the insect side of things too just based on changes and observations I made with my guy. Some of the small things I have noticed with mine is that he is more active on nights that he gets more, his skin is in great shape and just seems more content (I know this is hard to tell since they can't talk but it is very obvious to me since I spend so much time lol) I am very interested in this topic because I think it will lead to break throughs with diet in the future


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I gave Pineapple 40 more kibbles last night and she ate them all. I gave her about 20 more this morning and she ate them all.
That brings her to a total of 85 kibbles today.
Is that ok???? 
I don't want her to get a tummy ache.. or get obese. I've never seen a hedgie eat so much!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If she is used to having them limited I'd gradually give her more. Eating so many may be because she thinks she won't get much more. Once she realizes that she'll get as many as she likes each night, she'll start eating as much as she needs and not more.

With her weight, I'd really be concerned she's being underfed. She'll likely pack on a lot more weight when she's eating more.


----------

